# Noble County Resident Named Area State Boating Administrator for Southeast Ohio



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

07/24/09 Noble County resident Cathy Janosko has been named area supervisor for boating programs in southeast Ohio.

More...


----------

